# Sheep Agility!!



## PunksTank (Jul 8, 2012)

Why should ponies and puppies get all the fun?! Sheep can do agility too!


https://youtu.be/VJhXEMRpJew


https://youtu.be/VJhXEMRpJew


----------



## gssw5 (Jul 30, 2013)

Oh my gosh I have met the girl who is training. Her name is Jessica, I met her through a good friend of mine. She only uses positive reinforcement and is a fantastic trainer. I love watching her videos.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Amazing! Let's give some love to the chicken agility folks too


----------



## Mulefeather (Feb 22, 2014)

While we're listing critters that can do agility, how about some rabbit agility?


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Mulefeather said:


> While we're listing critters that can do agility, how about some rabbit agility?


Great addition 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rideprosperously (Nov 19, 2015)

This really is a cute thread lol


----------



## Fantelle (Oct 26, 2015)

Awh, they're so fluffy ;V;


----------

